# What do I need to lower a 200sx?



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

Well I have been searching with no luck on finding what I need to do this right exactly. In advanced I'm sorry if this has been asked before and I missed it. 

My 200sx is my daily driver but I want to drop it about an inch. What do I need to do this right, so that I won't mess anything up and still have a nice ride. I'm confused as to what the difference is in lowering springs and coil overs, etc. Do I need bump stops? I've never messed with a cars suspension. Just brakes and engine stuff. Thanks in advance.

Oh yea, it's a B14


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you searched? not nearly hard enough. all you need to know is at the top of the page.........no searching needed. just read.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Spykce said:


> Well I have been searching with no luck on finding what I need to do this right exactly. In advanced I'm sorry if this has been asked before and I missed it.
> 
> My 200sx is my daily driver but I want to drop it about an inch. What do I need to do this right, so that I won't mess anything up and still have a nice ride. I'm confused as to what the difference is in lowering springs and coil overs, etc. Do I need bump stops? I've never messed with a cars suspension. Just brakes and engine stuff. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Oh yea, it's a B14


Give us a call tomorrow and we can help you out.

480-216-5855 ask for Andy or Ryan.

I will help answer any of your questions. I have had numerous suspension setups on my B14 Sentra and 200SX. I have pretty much used them all and can give you the ups and downs of each.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

AZ_TURBOSE said:


> Give us a call tomorrow and we can help you out.
> 
> 480-216-5855 ask for Andy or Ryan.
> 
> I will help answer any of your questions. I have had numerous suspension setups on my B14 Sentra and 200SX. I have pretty much used them all and can give you the ups and downs of each.


Thanks for the Replies. Sorry I didn't see the post until later otherwise I would have called up. Anyways when I'm getting more serious about getting a setup i'll look for you.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Spykce said:


> Well I have been searching with no luck on finding what I need to do this right exactly. In advanced I'm sorry if this has been asked before and I missed it.
> 
> My 200sx is my daily driver but I want to drop it about an inch. What do I need to do this right, so that I won't mess anything up and still have a nice ride. I'm confused as to what the difference is in lowering springs and coil overs, etc. Do I need bump stops? I've never messed with a cars suspension. Just brakes and engine stuff. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Oh yea, it's a B14


agx's and hyperco. springs and mot. engineering bumpstops and shock mounts.


----------



## SE-R happy (Feb 24, 2006)

Dumb question I'm sure but what are bumpstops and shock mounts? I did do the research before asking though. I have the actual dealership service manual and a Hanes. Unless thats just slang. It's not in the manual.


----------

